# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  5 jaar samen 4 jaar geen sex

## Zanzibar

Ik moet het ergens kwijt dus doe ik het hier.

Eventueel hoor ik graag ervaringen van anderen hiermee.

Sinds 2009 heb ik een relatie met mijn vriendin (toen 26 ik 34), in het begin kon het niet los. totale verliefdheid en ruim voldoende seks. Ik wist van haar verleden en ook het feit dat zij een tijd lang misbruikt was door iemand. In 2010 ging het mis, ze kreeg een paniek aanval tijdens een vrijpartij en sinds die tijd zit ze seksueel op slot, de keer ervoor werd ze niet nat genoeg blijkbaar want het bloede goed, deze 2 seks contacten link ik met elkaar omdat je bij misbruik vaak ook niet nat bent en dan bloed (via andere vriendin verkregen info) sindsdien zijn er nog enkele pogingen gedaan in 2011 en 2012 maar allemaal liepen ze op niks uit.

Dus sinds 2010 sta ik zo goed als droog, erger nog er is nu (2013/2014) sprake van totale seksuele onthouding van haar kant uit. Zelfs kussen of strelen vind ze niet fijn, als ik het probeer dan is er duidelijk een gevoel van afwijzing.
Omdat ze ook inmiddels depressief geworden is in 2011 en in 2012 ervoor therapie is gaan volgen is het alleen maar erger geworden, de intieme afstand tussen haar en mij enorm. Ik wil wel, zij totaal niet.
Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd om haar weer een opwindend gevoel te geven, de aandacht op haar leggen, romantische diners, weekendjes weg, praten erover (hoewel zij altijd dit seks onderwerp wil ontwijken) maar niks mag iets uitmaken, ik help voldoende mee in het huishouden (koken/afwassen/stofzuigen) om haar te laten ontspannen.

Ze vind zichzelf te dik en daarom lelijk, oké er mogen misschien een paar kilootjes af maar ze ziet er nog zeker goed uit (dit heb ik nooit tegen haar gezegd trouwens behalve dat ze er voor mij nog steeds goed uitziet). ze zegt dat ze mij aantrekkelijk vind, maar ik twijfel daar nu ernstig over omdat er gewoon niks gebeurt. 

Ik heb haar voorstellen gedaan om mij dan in ieder geval te helpen met masturberen, dit omdat ik gewoon iets met haar wil doen, een intimiteit hebben ipv fantasie gebruiken of porno kijken. Ze ligt dagelijks naakt naast me en inmiddels ben ik ook al zover dat ik haar gewoon niet meer durf aan te raken, gewoon omdat ik altijd een gevoel van afwijzing krijg als ze weer mijn hand verplaats omdat ik volgens haar te dicht bij haar borsten of vagina zit, en kussen durf ik bijna ook al niet omdat ze haar hoofd na 2 seconden al wegtrekt.

Ze zegt zelf dat ze niet weet wat haar probleem is waarom ze niet meer opgewonden raakt, maar ze wil er ook niet met iemand over praten, ook niet met mij. Ik voel me soms zo alleen samen, dat ik af en toe gewoon huilend in slaap val, zo goed als de communicatie en intimiteit was zo ver is dit alles nu te zoeken.

wel vind ze dat ik te lang doe over seks (30 minuten + kan ik volhouden voordat ik daadwerkelijk klaarkom), ze zegt dat ze wel eens trek heeft in een vluggertje (maar ik ben er dan toevallig nooit), maar ja dat kan ik gewoonweg niet zomaar doen, als je al jaren masturbeert wordt de penis nu eenmaal ongevoeliger voor de echte daad (in het begin had ik ook langere tijd nodig maar langzamerhand werd dat minder tijd) , ik heb ook geprobeerd een tijdlang niet zelf de hand te leggen aan mij en af te wachten maar ja dat duurde dan weer zo lang dat ik een natte droom kreeg om dan de druk kwijt te zijn blijkbaar.

En ik ben iemand die liefde bedrijft, voorspel, seks en naspel, ik ben niet iemand van het snel snel snel, van het moment wil ik genieten, en laat de vrouw graag voorgaan, en ik ben niet vies van oraal bevrediging bij haar of andere zaken.

Ze zegt dat ze van me houd, mij aantrekkelijk vind, en ze zegt dat ze het liefst weer seks heeft met mij, waarom gebeurt er dan niks? waarom doet ze zo afstandelijk? en waarom praat je er dan niet over? als je van iemand houd dan probeer je toch iets? laat me toe, laat me je proberen op te winden door je te vingeren, laat die kus eens overgaan in een tongzoen. Maar wees niet afwezig of draai niet je ogen weg, verander niet van onderwerp of wordt niet boos als ik met je praat erover, laatste keer beschuldigde ze mij dat ik alleen maar met haar ben vanwege de seks net als haar vorige relaties, ja op dit moment ben ik erg toe aan seks/intimiteit in enige vorm, maar ik ben niet bij haar vanwege de seks alleen.

op dit moment weet ik niet meer wat ik moet doen, ze zegt dat ze met mij de beste seks ooit heeft en dat ik lekker geschapen ben (lichamelijk en seksueel 20cm/5,5cm gezien), maar dit doet haar dus niks meer, en ja hersens zijn rare dingen als je constant afgewezen wordt dan ga je toch anders denken hoe vaak het ook tegen je gezegd wordt.

Al met al voel ik me dus erg alleen in de relatie met mijn gevoelens jegens haar, ik hou van haar vind haar enorm aantrekkelijk en wordt vaak geil bij de gedachten aan 2009/2010 hoe het was. 

Maar ik begin het ook wel zat te worden dat in de een 5 jarige relatie daarvan bijna 4 jaar seksloos zijn, op een enkele mislukte poging na dan. 

Ik denk dat ik er gewoon uit wil stappen, want ondanks dat ik van haar hou wil ik een relatie waar tenminste iets van seksueel contact in voorkomt, en dat hoeft echt niet veel te zijn maar zo af en toe is voldoende.

Het probleem ligt echt bij haar (dit erkent zij ook), er zit iets dwars in haar hersens sinds die paniek aanval in 2010, en het wil maar niet weg, maar ja als ze langer wacht met het oplossen ervan ben ik straks weg of ga in ieder geval naar bed met een andere vrouw om maar seks te hebben (heb ik trouwens toestemming voor, maar wil dit zelf nog niet omdat ik met haar wil en niet met een ander).

Al met al een groot probleem voor mij. 

ik moest dit gewoon kwijt, misschien dat iemand anders ook een vrouw heeft die in een vorige relatie seksueel misbruikt is en daarom geen seks kan geven (of minder), graag hoor ik daarvan en hoe je er mee omgaat en zij ook.

ben je zelf vrouw en misbruikt, hoor ik graag ook jouw ervaringen op seksueel gebied nadien? had je ook minder zin ik seks (of totaal niet meer).. wat heb je er aan gedaan om het op te lossen of juist niet. 

Alle info hierover is welkom, ik probeer een beeld te krijgen wat mijn vrouw meemaakt in haar hoofd, waarom zij die schakelaar niet kan omzetten. als ik meer info heb kan ik misschien beter met haar praten erover.

Bij voorbaat dank voor het lezen.

groet Zanzibar

----------


## Geronimo

Beste Zanzibar,

Weten wat er omgaat in het hoofd van iemand anders is nooit eenvoudig en kan enkel door een goede communicatie. Ik denk niet dat zij bijvoorbeeld kan inschatten wat er allemaal in jouw hoofd omgaat.
Erover praten doet ze blijkbaar niet zo graag (wat begrijpelijk is), maar misschien lukt het haar beter als ze het schrijft of zo (en misschien enkel voor haarzelf): misschien leert ze zichzelf beter kennen op die manier.

Het lijkt er inderdaad sterk op dat die paniekaanval (hoogstwaarschijnlijk inderdaad ten gevolge van die vorige slechte ervaring) iets in gang heeft gezet dat zeer moeilijk om te keren valt.
Misschien heeft het met spanning te maken: door die slechte ervaring is ze te gespannen uit vrees.
Mogelijks heeft het ook met een laag zelfbeeld te maken.
Ergens speelt er ook vrees dat er uit elke intieme daad seks zal volgen, en dat ze daardoor elk intiem contact in de kiem smoort, en dat is het eerste waar je samen aan zal moeten werken en het geleidelijk aan opbouwen. Als je er uit wil geraken zal het niet van de ene dag op de andere gebeuren, vrees ik. 
Misschien kan je samen afspreken een tijd ZEKER geen seks te hebben en toch gewoon kleine intieme zaken te doen (strelen, knuffelen, zoenen). Als je duidelijk afspreekt dat jíj zeker niet zal verder gaan tenzij zij het expliciet vraagt, kan dat voor haar een hele geruststelling zijn, en zal er misschien al weer wat gewoon intiem contact zijn. Intimiteit is héél belangrijk in een relatie, en dat hoeft daarom geen seks te zijn. Eens zij de klik heeft gemaakt dat er geen seks hoeft te volgen op intimiteit, is dit al een hele grote stap. Dit is wel iets dat ook onderbewust moet gebeuren: zij kan dit wel inzien en er volledig mee akkoord zijn dat de twee niet noodzakelijk op elkaar volgen, het zal een tijdje duren voor ook haar onderbewuste en haar lichaam hieraan gewoon is. Als je haar bijvoorbeeld een knuffel geeft en ze spant zich eerst op om dan te ontspannen, dan heeft ze de klik nog niet gemaakt: haar lichaam reageert eerst ('intimiteit, pas op!') en dan pas neemt haar verstand over ('relax, 't is maar een knuffel'). Ik denk dat een massage hierbij goed kan helpen: je hebt langdurig redelijk intiem contact (jij handen op haar naakte lichaam), zonder dat er iets hoeft te volgen.

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan, en ik hoop in elk geval dat je er samen uit geraakt!

----------

